# The Vaporesso VM Stick 18 and VM Solo 22 Launching Giveaway & Fathers' Day Giveaway



## Vaporesso (14/6/19)

Hi Vaporesso fans,

Weekends are coming and along with the Fathers' Day! Of course we will need to do something in this special day!

Guess you already heard of our *Target Mini 2* with the VM tank. It's just one member of our VM family. 
Now we are going to introduce the other 2 members, the *VM Stick 18* and the *VM Solo 22* kit

Hope you can know them better with this table. And more details here
VM Stick 18: https://www.vaporesso.com/vm-stick-18
VM Solo 22: https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/vm-solo-22




*Comment below to let us know your preference!*
We will announce *3 winners* to on Jun 21st. The winner can select either one of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (14/6/19)

Black VM22 Solo looks the business 

@Room Fogger @JurgensSt @Cor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (14/6/19)

Silver 22 looks good. Even the blue looks really nice

@Daniel 
@lesvaches 
@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/6/19)

Silver looks excellent! But so does blue and the black! I think the Solo 22 in silver would rock!

@Chanelr @RainstormZA @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dunskoy (14/6/19)

VM Solo 22 kit - Black 

@La_Navidad 
@Largo 
@hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Juan_G (14/6/19)

*I like the silver Solo, looks like something James Bond would vape on!*

@Dela Rey Steyn @Paul33 @AneesEbrahim

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## La_Navidad (14/6/19)

Overall design and colors are great, but as for me - the black one is all time classics )
@dunskoy @lesvaches @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/19)

Definitely in silver 

@lesvaches @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Humbolt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (14/6/19)

Blue looks good to me.
@ARYANTO @GSM500 @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob (14/6/19)

I like all the colors  but the blue looks the best

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (14/6/19)

The VM stick 18 is the one I would get myself for fathers day. That blue is striking!

they look awesome @Vaporesso 

@Largo
@Constantbester
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (14/6/19)

VM Solo 22 kit

@Dietz @DirtyD @Dobie

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/6/19)

The black *VM Solo 22 *looks great.

@lesvaches @Hooked @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/6/19)

VM stick 18....i would say the Blue, very sexy indeed. 

@ShamZ 
@dunskoy
@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/19)

VM STICK 18 silver looks cool and the fact that you can MTL on it is a winner
@Asterix @Vapessa @Raindance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ (15/6/19)

VM stick 18 would be awesome. Adjustable airflow

@hot.chillie35 
@dunskoy 
@MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/6/19)

VM SOLO 22 bigger battery plus quick charge 
@Moerse Rooikat @Jengz @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (18/6/19)

Black *VM Solo 22 *looks great, especially with the gold/bronze button and branding!

@Bulldog @Cor @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (18/6/19)

Adjustable Airflow for the win *VM Stick 18*
@hprovape @Caramia @Carnival

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (18/6/19)

Black VM solo 22 kit.  
Trust you got the airflow nailed and the extra battery life will get me through the whole day. 

@MrGSmokeFree @Puff the Magic Dragon @Raindance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lionel10 (20/6/19)

Silver please

@Chanelr @RainstormZA @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TashwillHayes11 (20/6/19)

Silver please

@lesvaches @Seemo.wm @Raindance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaakira.j (21/6/19)

Black
@TashwillHayes11 @Lionel10 @Marsha Push

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (21/6/19)

Winners' Time!

Thanks so much for all your support and participation. It seems you all have your own preferance

Congratulations to the winners below to win the VM STICK 18 OR VM SOLO 22 samples
@dunskoy
@Spongebob 
@KZOR

Please contact us with your delivery information within 48 hours.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## La_Navidad (21/6/19)

Congrats guys! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (21/6/19)

Congratulations!!
@dunskoy
@Spongebob 
@KZOR

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## dunskoy (21/6/19)

Thank you very much @Vaporesso ! 
And congratulations to @Spongebob and @KZOR ! 
I wish you all a great day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/19)

Congratulations
@KZOR 
@dunskoy
@Spongebob 
Enjoy your prize

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (21/6/19)

Wowserfirst time i win something huge thanks a Vaporesso  I'm sure this will make my pneumonia feel a lot better

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## NOOB (21/6/19)

Congrats to the winners and enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/6/19)

congrats @dunskoy @Spongebob @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (4/9/19)

Finally received mine today  ten weeks later  don't know if a review is expected but I'd rather not  for the sole reason that i have only had it a couple of hours and if i had to do it now it shan't be good.....  So let's be fair and use it a couple of days 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (5/9/19)

Spongebob said:


> Finally received mine today  ten weeks later  don't know if a review is expected but I'd rather not  for the sole reason that i have only had it a couple of hours and if i had to do it now it shan't be good.....  So let's be fair and use it a couple of days
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Sorry for being so long. That might because of the peak season of the shipment. But we still hope you can enjoy your vaping with the product

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (12/9/19)

I take back everything i wanted to say about this mod  yeah sure there are some minor issues  like the c cell coil, flavour and performance is meh at best  and the battery indicator light not showing the different colors as per the manual but just a white light, but all that fades when you drop in the mesh coil and it kicks you like a horse 

Man, i just got a ton of respect for this little mod, good one a vaporesso 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

